# Cover reccommendation?



## VWGolfDriv3r (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm looking for advice/ reviews for car covers. I have a car that will be stored long term in a garage. Won't have to deal with rain/ snow etc, so I just need an indoor car cover. Any suggestions, experience? Do I really need a California Cover for 170+ dollars or will a 25 dollar deal from the auto store do just as well indoors.


_Modified by VWGolfDriv3r at 1:37 PM 8-21-2007_


----------



## Vortex_Generator (Aug 2, 2007)

How much would it cost you to fix corrosion on the car because of a crappy car cover?
And even inside there is still moisture to deal with. You get what you pay for pretty much.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Cover reccommendation? (VWGolfDriv3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfDriv3r* »_I'm looking for advice/ reviews for car covers. I have a car that will be stored long term in a garage. Won't have to deal with rain/ snow etc, so I just need an indoor car cover. Any suggestions, experience? Do I really need a California Cover for 170+ dollars or will a 25 dollar deal from the auto store do just as well indoors.


I have used both a cheapo cover and a Cali Cover. Let's just say I have found that you get what you pay for when it comes to car covers. Some cheap covers do not perform well when it comes to temperature extremes.
Is the garage you are using climate controlled?? I have found that cheap car covers and garages without climate control can be BAD combination.
It has been my experience that cheap car covers are great for covering parts cars when I don't care about the vehicle. For all my vehicles that I do care about, a Cali Cover is the only way to go.


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Cover reccommendation? (charlier)*

Part of the problem with the corrosion in storage is from BELOW the car. Moisture from the concrete, gravel or whatever the car is parked on rises and accumlates on the undercarriage, car's ceiling, and under the car cover. This is what causes corrosion and mildew.
Breathable car cover can help limit the accumulation. But managing the moisture is the best starting point.
Lay a large sheet of industrial plastic on the ground then park the car on top of it. Do not use the sheeting for painting indoors which is too thin and simply will not lay flat. This will act as a vapor barrier which will be a major preventative measure to control the moisture and the related corrosion and mildew.
More tips on long term storage->http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2920646


----------



## VWGolfDriv3r (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Cover reccommendation? (JPX)*

Thanks for the tips, I'll find myself a decent cover. I knew about protecting from below from a family friend who restores old Pontiacs. Plywood-->Sheeting-->Jackstands
And thanks for the 'storage prep' link, I was looking for that.


----------

